# Meet the parents?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When selecting a breeder, do you want to meet the parents? Obviously the sire of the litter in question may belong to a different breeder or even be in another country, but do you at least want to meet the mother? Do you want to go tour the facility, meet the dogs, shake the breeder's hand and look him/her in the eye? Or are you willing to trust a breeder and purchase a puppy based on reputation and bloodlines? 

Breeders, which type of buyer do you prefer? The phone call/email ones or the ones who want to come out, troop around your property, and meet your dogs?

Personally, I eliminated a couple of breeders from my list that looked great on paper and sounded good on the phone, from touring the property and meeting the dogs. The meeting/tour was part of what made me feel so confident with the breeder I selected. 

Now it looks like I'll be getting a pup from a bitch I haven't met and I'm seriously contemplating making the drive back to Hutto to meet them. Am I crazy?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would definately want to meet the dam. If there are videos of the sire working then that would be good enough, as usually they are not on premesis or out of state. If I trust the breeder to make the proper match, then I think "meeting the sire" wouldn't be necessary.
Though it would be a bonus to do so!!
Not a breeder, but IMO, trodding around their property would be an invasion of privacy. And if they had something to "hide" then it would be hidden from prospective buyers regardless. Trust should be key, but not to the point of that type examination.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would want to meet the parents of my future pup if it was at all possible. I can look at videos of the dogs interacting with each other, their owners, their pups, just everything and everyone and i can look at pictures until i'm out of pictures to look at. I can read testimonies and i can talk to owners of these dogs on the phone and ask them about their dogs and if they'd happily go back to the breeder. I can interview them and they can interview me but if possible i would still want to meet and spend time with the parents to get a better idea of how my pup would act. 

if i were a breeder, if it was possible, i would want to meet the people in person who were getting one of my pups. I would think its similar to a job interview. You want to meet the people to get a feel for them to determine many things. Are they good people? Are they going to be the kind of people who will make the dog a family member? Emailing and talking on the phone can help a lot but i dont think anything compares to meeting the breeder and dogs, especially the pups parents. 

I say if its feasible to go, go. You're not crazy.


----------



## sandor (Oct 29, 2010)

When I went to go check Jager out I was disgusted with the condition of the house, and the actual breeder wasn't even there (they just had a sign posted in front of their house, no number, so I just dropped by). their son and his friends were the ones who showed me the puppies (which I didn't even want to see after seeing the house, but out of politeness I saw them anyways). the sire and dam were both there, but "too aggressive" for me to meet. then they stole my purse, and then I finally got to meet the breeder once i called the cops. i would have never taken jager had i not wanted to recoup some of my lost money/possessions for my purse that never "showed up." luckily i somehow wound up with a perfectly healthy, awesome tempered puppy. obviously not breeding or show quality, but I was looking for solely a companion dog anyways.

in every other case i would want to at least meet mama dog, talk with the breeder, and see the living conditions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes!! I considered the breeder first by website to get all the pertinent info, but the visit, meeting the couple, seeing all the dogs is what determined my final choice. I'll tell you what really did it for me, besides all the required essentials, was that they told me they were open to visits 6 days a week, I could come whenever and as often as I wanted and they encouraged visiting the litters until I made a decision. I understand that breeders need to protect their dogs and facilities from 'lookers', I really do, but once this breeder asked the right questions of me, knew I was serious and appreciated that I wanted to interact with the parents and wasn't just picking a pup by a picture on a website, they were just as happy with us as we were with them. They try their best to encourage new owners to come and get to know the pups before taking them home. Having said that, if I were looking for a dog with a specific pedigree that simply wasn't available in my area I might have a different viewpoint.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If I trusted the breeder to pick out the correct puppy for me, it wouldn't bother me to not meet the parents.

That said, I would RATHER meet them, but not being able to wouldn't be a deal breaker. BUT only if I wasn't able to meet them due to MY time or distance issues. If it was a matter of the breeder not LETTING me come and visit , THAT would be a deal breaker.

In your case, if you want to go back, go. I don't think that makes you "crazy".


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

BlackGSD said:


> If I trusted the breeder to pick out the correct puppy for me, it wouldn't bother me to not meet the parents.
> 
> That said, I would RATHER meet them, but not being able to wouldn't be a deal breaker. BUT only if I wasn't able to meet them due to MY time or distance issues. If it was a matter of the breeder not LETTING me come and visit , THAT would be a deal breaker.
> 
> In your case, if you want to go back, go. I don't think that makes you "crazy".


My feelings exactly.

I guess because I've had so many fosters and rescues over the years, meeting the parents was never an option so I really don't find it important. I met Akiras father when she was 6 mo old, met both of Dante's parents, but Micah was 2 and Audrey was from a shelter in another state with a totally unknown background.

If I was to buy a GSD from a breeder, it would be one that I trusted and meeting the parents wouldn't be important to me, though it would be interesting to do so if time and money allowed the trip.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Wanted to add, I was origionally supposed to get a puppy from the litter before Sirens. I went to visit the pups when they were 6 weeks old. Once I was there, I REALLY didn't like the dam. But I liked a few others. When something happened and I couldn't get the origional puppy, while I was heartbroken, I was also secretly a little happy that I would be getting a pup from a different female.

As it turned out, the one I really liked is Sirens dam.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I did not meet my breeder, the parents or my puppy until he was almost 10 weeks old and just coming home with me lol. I contacted the NADSR and asked for advice on breeders and if they had any rescues that would be able to work. The woman that runs it for this side of the US recommended two breeders - she was getting females from both. I picked the litter that would coincide with her trip to MI so that she could bring my little male with her. I would not trade Madix for anything in the world, he suits me so perfectly - my little Monster. 

I went with my friend to get her Portuguese Water Dog pup and she had only been contacting the breeder via email and phone calls - when we got there we both wished she had gone with another breeder. The setup was horrible, the breeder was a looney and the dogs were dirty.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tracy, I wonder why you didn't like the dam?


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

I prefer to meet the both parents of a dog I am going to purchase but I am fine if only the Dam is there. I was able to meet Sasha's parents and they were both very calm and had a great temperment


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

emoore said:


> when selecting a breeder, do you want to meet the parents?
> 
> yes, i do want to meet the parents. I met sinister's parents and it gave me an idea of what he might look like as an adult and gave me an idea of his personality.
> 
> ...


jmo


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I met both of Anja's parents-I met Rorie's grandmother when I picked her up I could have met her mother if I had visited earlier-met her mother a year or so later.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

with some I have others, not possible since they were shipped in. Definately have to trust your breeder and gut instincts, and hope for the best) So far, I've not been disappointed.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I met the breeder and the dam and got a picture of the father (see my album). Abby was the only female left and appeared to have a great personality. The breeder was keeping her (supposedly) for breeding but (supposedly) chose another at the last minute. She had a filled-out AKC sire/dam background and that sealed the deal. All in all, it worked out well. Had email access for my new-puppy questions and breeder was very supportive.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya and Coke I got as adults (but I've met Kenya's mother a few times before she passed; Coke is a rescue mutt). Nikon I was not super picky, not really sure what direction I wanted to go as far as training. I knew his dam, trained alongside her for many months and really loved her temperament. I never met the sire, he is in Germany. I've seen Pan's father work in person a few years ago and was always attracted to him. I did not meet him again or meet the dam until we picked him up, but given the breeder's experience and reputation I was confident they were giving me what I wanted.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to meet at least the mother of my puppy and see for myself what the conditions of the kennel are before I buy a puppy, when I went to get Frank the breeder gave us a tour of her kennel, pointing out dogs with their names and if they were related to our pup, different personalities of each one. I met Frank's mom and was able to walk her around and really see her personality around me even though I was a stranger to her.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

This is just me personally, but I prefer to meet at least one parent, and am willing to drive a few hours to do it. I want to see the dam, the kennel conditions, and hear about previous breedings. If I can't meet him, I want to know about Daddy Dog and see pictures or possibly get contact information. I want to pick my puppy up from the kennel. I want to be nosey and informed, but I'll be polite about it. I LOVE meeting the parents ... grandparents ... siblings ... half siblings ... any relatives possible. 

I've met New Pup's mom several times, have met her mother, sister, and pup from a previous litter. I've seen pics of Dad, read blurbs about him (he competes SCH), and am planning on seeing him practice someday ... but that's just for grins and giggles because SCH fascinates me. 

The more 'relations' I can meet and information I can gather, the more satisfied I am with the breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While this is nice and idealistic - it is often not possible! I don't keep a stud male so no daddy to meet. I try to meet people, esp the ones looking for companions, if at all possible prior to selling them a pup - but again, often not possible....mine have gone to California, to Canada, to Nebraska, to New England, North Carolina...all over the place! Local people definitely, but only a handful of my pups locally. 

I have bought pups/dogs without meeting the parents based on knowing other family members or just because of research on production and pedigree....even did breedings based on recommendations of others without meeting the male....but again, the ones I have done, I do know other dogs closely related.

I also like to talk to prospective buyers a few times as I feel owners should have a relationship with their breeder. Most of my puppy owners are in contact, running the gamut from daily to only occassionally on some of the older pups...only a couple of mistakes in placing pups (one a real con artist as it turns out) and I am absolutely sick about those pups....

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Emoore said:


> When selecting a breeder, do you want to meet the parents? Obviously the sire of the litter in question may belong to a different breeder or even be in another country, but do you at least want to meet the mother? Do you want to go tour the facility, meet the dogs, shake the breeder's hand and look him/her in the eye? Or are you willing to trust a breeder and purchase a puppy based on reputation and bloodlines?
> 
> Breeders, which type of buyer do you prefer? The phone call/email ones or the ones who want to come out, troop around your property, and meet your dogs?


When I first started out, yes, I wanted to meet the breeder and the parents or at least the dam. See other dogs they had, etc. I needed to do this because I didn't know bloodlines and everything was pretty new to me. I had to like the breeder because I was putting a lot of faith in their knowledge and experience. Now I must know, not just meet, the female. I want to have seen her work. Sometimes the sires are not as easy, but since I would only get a pup from a breeding that interested me, I would already know a lot about the male. I will probably already know the breeder and have met them, talked to them rather extensively or at least have a good friend that knows them well. I will know their reputation so going to visit their facility won't matter. 

I am to the point now where the majority of my buyers are by referral. I rarely have to deal with John Q Public. If they live nearby they are welcome to come out to meet my dogs, watch them work and see my "facilities". Most of the local people also get to come play with puppies. Those on the other side of the country I talk to quite a lot. Personally I would love it if all of my buyers made the trip here to meet me and my dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BlackGSD said:


> That said, I would RATHER meet them, but not being able to wouldn't be a deal breaker. BUT only if I wasn't able to meet them due to MY time or distance issues. If it was a matter of the breeder not LETTING me come and visit , THAT would be a deal breaker.


:thumbup: When we got Dena I restricted my search to breeders within driving distance so we could go and meet the breeder and dam. It was a 10 hour drive each way, so we didn't actually meet them and see Dena until we picked her up, but it was important to both of us to do that rather than have her shipped. Keefer is Dena's half brother out of the same dam, so we did have him shipped. 

Halo is the first puppy we've gotten where we did not meet her, either parent, or the breeder, because they're on the other side of the country, so we had to go on reputation and references from people I knew on the board who know and have trained with the breeder, and had met Halo and thought she'd be perfect for us. If we'd lived within a couple hours drive we'd for sure have visited to meet her and her dogs, and we even considered flying out to Connecticut to pick up Halo. Except it was January, in the middle of an ice storm and 10 degrees below zero! :yuksnow


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Back to the original question, with my first dog I have met both parents before the puppies were born, then two times when the puppies were on the ground. I loved both parents, very nice dogs. Well, the puppy turned out to be a basket case and took almost three years of very hard work. I have never bonded with the puppy.

Next dog, I didn't care too much about meeting the breeder and the parents in person. I took my chances and ended up with the absolutely the best dog ever. The funny thing is that I believe that the same female that Tracy really didn't like gave my pup qualities that made him so balanced. It just proves to me that choosing a breeder is such a personal thing.


----------

